# Funny Video..But True



## JS116 (Feb 1, 2012)

I had to share this before I went off to bed..found it on a friends facebook page

Watch this short video called Stuff Christians Girls Say...no disrespect to my sisters in Christ on PB,I know none of you act like this but I know some outside of this fold who do lol!

Check it out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My92oE9RwRE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## steadfast7 (Feb 1, 2012)

soo true.


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny, many elements of truth, but please brothers do not post it onto your facebook pages. I can see how this could really hurt many of our dear single sisters in the Lord.


----------



## mhseal (Feb 1, 2012)

Why yes, a girl did break up with me because God told her to do so.


----------



## Tim (Feb 1, 2012)

I think this verse may be relevant when considering such videos:



> Deu 22:5 The woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God.


----------



## asc (Feb 1, 2012)

Tim said:


> I think this verse may be relevant when considering such videos:
> 
> 
> 
> > Deu 22:5 The woman shall not wear that which pertaineth unto a man, neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God.



Interesting thought, but does it still apply to drama, especially a farce? Not that you'd ever catch me looking like that...


----------



## JS116 (Feb 1, 2012)

He's doing it for script written video not for identity,although you wouldn't catch me me either.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought the drawing on the hand was a subtly delightful


----------



## gordo (Feb 1, 2012)

I laughed out loud at the "Oh look...a bird." 

I know a Christian lady that's exactly like that and God bless her she is right, but it does drive me nuts sometimes.


----------

